# Uber Annual Summary



## guynelhgz (15 h ago)

hey everyone
I am new to this forum but I'm looking for advice or help on a situation. I drive for uber in nyc. why is my uber annual summary doesn't really reflect what I bring home? does uber make me pay taxes on his deduction when I file my taxes?
this year my uber summary is showing an annual gross of 86K and expenses at 30K which bring me a net of 55K. when I file my annual taxes, which one should I report for taxes, the 86k or 55k? because these numbers doesn't seems right.


----------



## Civicdriver (3 mo ago)

See a tax professional or you are going to pay way more taxes than you should.
Hope you kept track of all your miles,online and dead miles.
Good luck.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

The $30k in "expenses" is Uber's service fees taken out of the $86k that pax paid to Uber. You report 86k income, and 30k expenses from the 1099, and typically take the standard mileage deduction. Sounds like you may want to use a tax pro this year.


----------



## guynelhgz (15 h ago)

68350 said:


> The $30k in "expenses" is Uber's service fees taken out of the $86k that pax paid to Uber. You report 86k income, and 30k expenses from the 1099, and typically take the standard mileage deduction. Sounds like you may want to use a tax pro this year.


I understand the breakdown, but my issue is why am I paying taxes on Uber's earnings fees. that 30k is part of the 30% they take from every trips. I don't think this is right. looking at previous yearly summary statements it wasn't like that. they just started doing this last year for nyc drivers. 
I'm hoping somebody would investigate this.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

guynelhgz said:


> but my issue is why am I paying taxes on Uber's earnings fees


Where do you see evidence of this assertion?


----------



## guynelhgz (15 h ago)

Heisenburger said:


> Where do you see evidence of this assertion?


from my annual summary and 1099k and I have review my paystub and bank statement.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

guynelhgz said:


> from my annual summary and 1099k and I have review my paystub and bank statement.


Neither of those mean that you're paying taxes on it.


----------



## guynelhgz (15 h ago)

Heisenburger said:


> Neither of those mean that you're paying taxes on it.


please help and educate me because that's the earnings uber report to IRS. when I'm filing my taxes that's what I have to go by. I need help with this I can't afford to pay back over $10k to its this year.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

guynelhgz said:


> please help and educate me


There are *many* threads on these forums addressing your questions or:


68350 said:


> Sounds like you may want to use a tax pro this year.











Tax Tips from the Experts, 2022 Taxes- Business Use of...


Many new Rideshare and Delivery app drivers are lost when it comes to Taxes, especially if they have never filed a Schedule C (Business Income/Loss) before. Between now and January I will post a few helpful articles that may help you to understand your taxes. These articles are meant to be...




www.uberpeople.net













Taxes


What is the most you pay in taxes working uber full time, my accounant says I owe to the IRS 43000and to the state 6800 I am in chicago




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

guynelhgz said:


> I understand the breakdown, but my issue is why am I paying taxes on Uber's earnings fees. that 30k is part of the 30% they take from every trips. I don't think this is right. looking at previous yearly summary statements it wasn't like that. they just started doing this last year for nyc drivers.
> I'm hoping somebody would investigate this.


You claim the gross of 86k but you expense out their Commission of 30k. You don't pay taxes on your gross earnings. You pay taxes on your net business profit. After you subtract out the 30k that leaves you with 56k but you still have your mileage and other expenses to expense out. What you have left after expenses is what you pay taxes on


----------

